# amazon sword low light transfer



## ElPincheBecerra (Jan 10, 2013)

after some reading this is a low tech tank too (no co2 and light fert)

I'm going to move that sword and hope for the best :smile:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

They are beautiful! Whatever you're doing, you're doing it right. I think I am the only person in the world that can't grow Amazons :hihi:


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

if its the standard lighting that is in most stock hoods, you might want to look into getting some CFLs.


----------



## ElPincheBecerra (Jan 10, 2013)

I moved the one on the right side to the spare tank. It's a 45 gal tank with standard lighting. I'll keep an eye on it. I have some Breeding angels in that set up so lighting was never a concern.

It did open up some space where I moved some anubians and java fern I have on driftwood that was totally hidden by the swords. The swords took off where I may look to move the one on the left and just leave the sword on the middle as a center peice. A little iron and excel and they love it. 

I'll keep reading the forums as most of my success has been trail and error. I'm guessing reading and learning from more experienced members will probably be cheaper.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Give them some iron tab and you should be fine.
Amazon sword doesn't need med or high light.
Amazon sword are low light plant.


----------



## ElPincheBecerra (Jan 10, 2013)

Cleared some room...discus seems to like the open space


----------

